# Vexilar Charging Question



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought my FL18 the first year they came out and they didn't have any of the fancy charging systems yet(indicators). Anyway,, I have a Battery Tender Jr. for my ATV that has a charge indicator,, solid green for charging, blinking for trickle,,, etc... Is it possible that I could use this on my Vex to charge it and know my battery status?? Without roasting the battery somehow??


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

you can use any 12 volt charger on any 12 volt battery.just make sure that you're not using more than 12 amps to charge it.you could cook it if its not a "smart" charger that turns down to trickle when full charge is reached. with small sealed lead acid batteries a slow charge of 1/2 to 2 amps works best for battery longevity.just read your charger. i'd bet its less than 2 amps.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> I bought my FL18 the first year they came out and they didn't have any of the fancy charging systems yet(indicators). Anyway,, I have a Battery Tender Jr. for my ATV that has a charge indicator,, solid green for charging, blinking for trickle,,, etc... Is it possible that I could use this on my Vex to charge it and know my battery status?? Without roasting the battery somehow??


Yes that is what I use an been useing for 2-3yr's now....
works well never over charges the gell cell battery , because it charges at 2amps......


----------



## ICEPAPPY (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't see why there would be a problem. They're both 12 volts and I'm sure your charger for the ATV will have a "turn off" or maintainer. I use a regular battery charger for a car and never had a problem and my GelPak battery is 10 years old.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

You will be fine. My tender charges at 1.25 amps.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i would use something that is 500mA.you could probabay pick one up at radio shack for less then $10. just buy the alligator clips for it if they dont come with them..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Agreed.
The 500ma isn't so hard on the plates....
2A is a little hard on a 7AH batt. it'll work but you're vaporizing some lead , WHB.

* R*


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I was wondering this same thing. I have an FL-8 and basically what I understood was that the supplied charger doesn't maintain (trickle) charge the battery. So I purchased the V-400 charger from vexilar. Does anyone else have this charger and if so do you leave it running on the battery?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Agreed.
> The 500ma isn't so hard on the plates....
> 2A is a little hard on a 7AH batt. it'll work but you're vaporizing some lead , WHB.
> 
> * R*



It's 750mA,,, but I'll let this one slide, I know how it is getting old.:lol: :evilsmile 


BTW,, will that vaporize even more lead??


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> It's 750mA,,, but I'll let this one slide, I know how it is getting old.:lol: :evilsmile
> 
> 
> BTW,, will that vaporize even more lead??


3/4A ??
Interestiing......... OK technically you're boiling the electrolyte and the lead plates are oxidizing or converting into a non-conductive substance that floats around the plate surfaces acting as some sort of insulating slurry that is bad v00d00 for the proper functioning of a rechargeable battery as we know it.
:16suspect

Of all the 12V/7AH SLA batteries that I've had - they were ALL supplied with a half amp charger!! That must be some [email protected] old charger you got WHB!!
Old like Whit!!!!!
:lol:
The absolute BEST way to put electrons back into a battery is low & slow ... like pulled p0rk.
:evilsmile


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> 3/4A ??
> Interestiing......... OK technically you're boiling the electrolyte and the lead plates are oxidizing or converting into a non-conductive substance that floats around the plate surfaces acting as some sort of insulating slurry that is bad v00d00 for the proper functioning of a rechargeable battery as we know it.
> :16suspect
> 
> ...



Come on now,, seriously. You know GD well I'm not that bright!! I have no idea what you just said. :lol: This Tender Jr. is brand new,, 1month old. The only reason I thought about chuckin' it on my Vex battery is because it has a status indicator. Should I just put my regular Vex charger with no indicator on and not worry about melting my basement??

WHOA!! Hold on now,, I had this Tender Jr. hooked up to it for like 10minutes and the plug is HOT!!!! I guess this is a bad idea with a 3/4mA


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Come on now,, seriously. *You know GD well I'm not that bright!! I have no idea what you just said.* :lol: This Tender Jr. is brand new,, 1month old. The only reason I thought about chuckin' it on my Vex battery is because it has a status indicator. Should I just put my regular Vex charger with no indicator on and not worry about melting my basement??
> 
> WHOA!! Hold on now,, *I had this Tender Jr. hooked up to it for like 10minutes and the plug is HOT!!!! I guess this is a bad idea *with a 3/4mA


_
Well William.... you're bright enough though...._
You unplugged it BEFORE you needed a fire extinguisher or had to call 911 !!
:yikes:
LMAO!!

You can still BBQ it with the supplied chgr. - just don't leave it on for more than say 14-16 hrs and you'll be OK.

Cheers,

Robert


----------

